# Eating with a fork vs spoon?



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Which do you prefer?


----------



## Crystal (Aug 8, 2017)

Hmm, spoon!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Sharpened Sticks- sort of like chop sticks


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Not sure. My beautiful servant Pochatong feeds me with her fingers.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Being an Australian (sort of) ... knifey-spooney.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Taplow said:


> Being an Australian (sort of) ... knifey-spooney.


Hey Cobber whatcha doin in Germany


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Hey Cobber whatcha doin in Germany


Eating spätzle with a spoon ... and going to the opera. Been in Europe 15+ years.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Thread title: Eating with a fork vs spoon?
Pole options: Spoon, knife (no fork mentioned)

Anyway:

If the meat still has to be cut on the plate: fork and knife
Stir fried dishes with cut meat: fork and spoon, or chopsticks
Pasta or rice dishes: spoon


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

um.. fork? Not in the options, but it's a solid choice.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

and lets not forget the "sporks"


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Depends on the food. If it's chicken, I use my hands.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Depends on the food. If it's chicken, I use my hands.


Yeah, many people freak out when I try to eat fried chicken with knife and fork.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Granate said:


> Yeah, many people freak out when I try to eat fried chicken with knife and fork.


 On Seinfeld, someone was eating a Snickers chocolate bar with a knife and fork. Pretty soon, it became a trend and everybody was doing it!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I tend to find eating soup is a tad tricky with a fork so for that option I'd probably opt for the spoon! Usually use knife and fork for other courses except dessert. Then it would be fork and spoon. And always the fork is held in the left hand and the knife/spoon in the right. None of your American ideas of cutting your food into bite sized pieces and then transferring the fork to the right hand to eat it, got to keep up standards!:tiphat:


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

With hands, like a true Barbarian!


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Sometimes I bang my fork and spoon together so that it is indeed fork vs spoon.

Then nurse comes and takes them away.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dr Johnson said:


> Sometimes I bang my fork and spoon together so that it is indeed fork vs spoon.
> 
> Then nurse comes and takes them away.


Glad to hear your motor skills are returning.

Listen to the nurses and they will reward you with a sliver of rum-less rumcake.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Sharpened Sticks- sort of like chop sticks


Where do you go to get your stick sharpened?


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

I eat with a knife a chop sticks. Sometimes when I eat stuff like pasta, my mouth bleeds but it's way worth it :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

ST4 said:


> I eat with a knife a chop sticks. Sometimes when I eat stuff like pasta, my mouth bleeds but it's way worth it :tiphat:


Put some aluminum chloride on it. It's an astringent.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Where do you go to get your stick sharpened?


Its a long story and involves an epic adventure tracking into the outback to get the right sticks, in fact I have to travel in time and space


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

I love eating cereal with a knife


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

ST4 said:


> I love eating cereal with a knife


If you have a stiletto, you can line up a lot of cheerios on it.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Other (spanner set).










Until my next oil change, at any rate.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Is it true (being so provincial, I have to ask) what I've read: that Asians in general find the Western custom of putting something metallic and pointy into one's mouth to eat horrifying?


----------

